# Why was my thread locked?



## yagyujubei (Dec 20, 2011)

Is this just part of the coverup?


----------



## Laura (Dec 20, 2011)

what was your thread?


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Dec 20, 2011)

While it is locked, you can still go and read what was posted before it was closed. Its pretty evident why it was made locked.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 20, 2011)

yagyujubei said:


> Is this just part of the coverup?



A coverup???  I thought we had been open and honest. I locked that thread myself, because it was headed towards a "knock a person who can't come himself in here to speak up for himself" thread. I believe I answered your question on the other thread as to if there had been a ban and why. We did not need to keep hashing out out and get more folks upset or hurt, for the sake of speculation.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 20, 2011)

I think it is sad that talking against Paul and bringing to light that he was using someone else's computer to come back and cause trouble against Tom and me made them uncomfortable enough to ask that the thread be closed, but the actual fact of Paul causing trouble and harassing Tom and me didn't make them uncomfortable at all. You see it's all right for Paul to cause trouble, it's just not alright for it to pointed out that it actually was Paul. And that's why your thread was closed.


----------



## yagyujubei (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks Maggie, It seems to me that his influence is still strong here. I was happy that I found proof of the connection, and spent quite a bit of time doing so. I think I have overestimated my usefullness to this site.


maggie3fan said:


> I think it is sad that talking against Paul and bringing to light that he was using someone else's computer to come back and cause trouble against Tom and me made them uncomfortable enough to ask that the thread be closed, but the actual fact of Paul causing trouble and harassing Tom and me didn't make them uncomfortable at all. You see it's all right for Paul to cause trouble, it's just not alright for it to pointed out that it actually was Paul. And that's why your thread was closed.


----------



## ascott (Dec 20, 2011)

I wish we could stop all of this banter amongst one another.... Everyone on this site is equally as important as one another....

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE !!!!!


----------



## yagyujubei (Dec 20, 2011)

I am not sure why you think he is incapable of defending himself. He's still a member here isn't he? It just looks bad that it was you who closed my topic, what with you being a member of his site and all. But no matter. I really couldn't care less I won't try to defend TFO again.


Jacqui said:


> yagyujubei said:
> 
> 
> > Is this just part of the coverup?
> ...


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 20, 2011)

yagyujubei said:


> Thanks Maggie, It seems to me that his influence is still strong here. I was happy that I found proof of the connection, and spent quite a bit of time doing so. I think I have overestimated my usefullness to this site.
> 
> 
> maggie3fan said:
> ...



Please don't start thinking that. I have always enjoyed your posts and your humor. You are an important member here and I appreciate what you and Hector did to HK. Things will settle down now and hopefully go back to somewhat normal. HK does have a lot of friends here but soon those friends will see what he's about and drop him like a hot rock. Jacqui is a member of his site???


----------



## yagyujubei (Dec 20, 2011)

Please close this thread. I am no longer interested.


----------



## Neal (Dec 20, 2011)

maggie3fan said:


> I think it is sad that talking against Paul and bringing to light that he was using someone else's computer to come back and cause trouble against Tom and me made them uncomfortable enough to ask that the thread be closed, but the actual fact of Paul causing trouble and harassing Tom and me didn't make them uncomfortable at all. You see it's all right for Paul to cause trouble, it's just not alright for it to pointed out that it actually was Paul. And that's why your thread was closed.



...

It makes me uncomfortable when someone who cannot defend themselves is being spoken of and attacked. When Paul was "harassing" you, you and Tom were here and able to defend yourselves...totally different situation. There were some pretty harsh things said about Paul in the closed thread, but he has no way to defend himself so that's why I stepped in.

What you don't know is that I was speaking with Paul back when all that was happening, trying to reason with them to stop what he was doing. I did that because Tom is a friend of mine too and I was standing up for him then.


----------



## DeanS (Dec 20, 2011)

Hey! That's a crock Jacqui! Paul hasn't been banned...at least not yet...according to the Member list! He appears to have abandoned onarock for HK9 and doesn't have the guts to show his face!! You take too many mod privileges for granted. Just like 'your' rules with the Calendar Contest...perhaps the BIG decisions should be left for Yvonne or Josh...or the other mods whose egos aren't so inflated!


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 20, 2011)

yagyujubei said:


> I am not sure why you think he is incapable of defending himself. He's still a member here isn't he? It just looks bad that it was you who closed my topic, what with you being a member of his site and all. But no matter. I really couldn't care less I won't try to defend TFO again.
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> ...


----------



## Neal (Dec 20, 2011)

Paul does not have the ability to access this site. Even under a different user name. His IP address has been blocked.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 20, 2011)

Neal said:


> Paul does not have the ability to access this site. Even under a different user name. His IP address has been blocked.



Thank you Neal for telling them. I do not know why Josh banned him in a way, that shows him still a member, but he is banned. 

It really hurts Dean to be called a liar, I do hope your man enough at some point to make a public apology but yeah I won't hold my breath. As for the "rules" for the photo contest, my "big ego" just copied what Josh had done before. Time was running out and both Yvonne and I discussed it before I did any action. As a rule, this "big ego" of mine, does get another Mod's opinion before taking action.


----------



## tyler0912 (Dec 20, 2011)

It should all be ignored.
And everyone should let it pass. 
Smile its Xmas!


----------



## Neal (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm sorry Jacqui, I feel that my request to have the other thread closed has put you in the hot seat, so to speak. I know Paul is not liked here, and my association has made me unpopular, but no one really knows him and what type of person he really is...I know him pretty well, and I am glad that I was able to stand up for him when he couldn't.

P.S. HK was NOT Paul.


----------



## ripper7777777 (Dec 20, 2011)

Wow, more Drama....... every time I leave things hit the fan, it's all so hard to follow being a newb to the site.


But as a newb to the site, I will say Jacqui closing the other thread seemed like the proper thing to do, several people asked and it wasn't going to lead to anything productive.

Well the torts are fed, so I think I will take a minute while the kids are out back and hit Skyrim, you all try to keep in mind it's just a hobby/pet forum, it's suppose to be fun and enjoyable at the point it's not fun, log out for a while do something else, everyone always seems so serious.....


----------



## ascott (Dec 20, 2011)

Maaaannnn, I thought that HK was that boyfriend/girlfriend duo that jumped another member as a personal attack.....not too long ago....hmmm?


----------



## Kristina (Dec 20, 2011)

DeanS said:


> Hey! That's a crock Jacqui! Paul hasn't been banned...at least not yet...according to the Member list! He appears to have abandoned onarock for HK9 and doesn't have the guts to show his face!! You take too many mod privileges for granted. Just like 'your' rules with the Calendar Contest...perhaps the BIG decisions should be left for Yvonne or Josh...or the other mods whose egos aren't so inflated!




Paul has been banned for quite some time. You are very incorrect in that.

The moderators discuss things as a group before we decide how to act. Since we can't hold hands and do it all at the same time, one person has to actually take action. This time, it happened to be Jacqui. In the past, I have locked threads. So has Yvonne, and so has David. Are we abusing our privileges as well?

As Jacqui already mentioned, when she posted for the calendar contest, she simply copied and pasted the rules that Josh set forth the previous year. Check the archives.

Dean, I have to say I am a little disappointed. I don't feel Jacqui deserved that at all.

One final thing - last time this forum blew up and had problems, Paul was a big part of it (but not ALL of it - others acted in ways that made things worse as well.) I agree that no one should be talked bad about behind their back where they cannot defend themselves... However, are we seriously going to let the MEMORY of Paul start problems on the forum again? So what if HK was Paul or not - (I have my own opinion on that.) The fact of the matter stands that HK was banned for trolling. Done. 




ascott said:


> Maaaannnn, I thought that HK was that boyfriend/girlfriend duo that jumped another member as a personal attack.....not too long ago....hmmm?



No, that was a different couple, and I highly doubt that HK was either of them. The writing style/language was way too different.


----------



## ripper7777777 (Dec 20, 2011)

ascott said:


> Maaaannnn, I thought that HK was that boyfriend/girlfriend duo that jumped another member as a personal attack.....not too long ago....hmmm?




I started thinking the same thing the more people started pointing out cover up. You know if they are attacking this site as part of a forum war, it's just simply a bad idea that the admin over there needs to put a stop to or at least make it known it's not wanted.

I found the other site through someones site by accident today and signed up, but once I saw one of the people from the last incident there and active it made me leery of using that site.


I will say as being part of and being an admin during forum wars, it's not always the admin involved or sponsoring said attacks, people will take it all upon themselves to act foolish.


----------



## Neal (Dec 20, 2011)

ripper7777777 said:


> You know if they are attacking this site as part of a forum war, it's just simply a bad idea that the admin over there needs to put a stop to or at least make it known it's not wanted.



The admin on the other forum addressed the issue from early on in that forum. He set the precedent and has actually issued warnings for violation.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 20, 2011)

yagyujubei said:


> Thanks Maggie, It seems to me that his influence is still strong here. I was happy that I found proof of the connection, and spent quite a bit of time doing so. I think I have overestimated my usefullness to this site.



Don't even think that way. I found your research to be very enlightening and was appreciated by me.

And just because Paul was allowed to pick on Tom and Maggie and yet Paul is not allowed to be picked on, we have to remember, that we are NOT Paul. We are more of the turn-the-other-cheek variety of forum. We don't necessarily have to act the way he acted and "get even." 

You also have to realize that Paul is basically a very nice person. There were some things here on the forum that got his dander up and he really didn't know how to deal with it "nicely." But if you ever have a chance to talk to him one on one, you'll see that he really is very interesting person and not at all like his forum persona.


----------



## Kristina (Dec 20, 2011)

I also want to say that I personally do believe that this incident had anything to do with any "forum war." I know that I can speak for the other moderators when I say that we want no bad blood between the forums. That serves no good. Innocent people that are looking for education, plain and simple, get caught up in the mix and that harms the one thing we are all here for - tortoises.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh my, I don't know who HK was but they definitely intended to spread poison and cause trouble. Through a quick outing by awesome TFO members and swift action by the moderators he/she was banned. Let's not let HK do what was intended even when banned!

Group hug?


----------



## Lulu (Dec 20, 2011)

I am a member of the other forum and friends with the administrators and there is no "forum war." It is clear that TFO is to be regarded positively as a matter of official policy and there are many people that are members of both. Each forum has a slightly different feel and those of us that are members of both are members because we find valuable things about both forums. It shouldn't be a competition. We all have things to add.

I am also friends with Paul and, while he can express himself very strongly about some things, he has always been kind and supportive. Whatever happened here predates me, but I imagine it was a matter of strong personalities clashing as they often can in the anonymity of the internet. I can also confirm that he has been IP banned from here.


----------



## DeanS (Dec 20, 2011)

If I'm wrong...I admit it! As of 10AM PST today, onarock, did not show as BANNED. I have not checked to see if that has changed...nor will I!

I read all of HK9's post...and there is no doubt that it was Paul. He set a great standard on his site, but that doesn't restrain him from spewing up all over this site! That's the last I'll say about that. 

Neal...your association with Paul has no bearing on how I feel about you...you're a straightforward guy...and the fact that you admit your friendship with him...only proves it! You have all my respect!

Byerssusan and Freddy10 lack any intellect whatsoever...and were not cunning enough to pull off anything this devious!

Kristina...you're absolutely right!

Jacqui...I did go a bit overboard...however I NEVER called you a liar! And...I do apologize! Hope you didn't hold your breath too long!


----------



## jaizei (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't think there was anything wrong with what HK was saying, and even agreed with some of it. But I think it was clear that there was some antagonistic intent. So it's probably best that they're gone. Though I am kinda appalled that Hector was allowed to go as far as he went. Posting someone's Facebook link isn't cool. Doesn't matter who they are, or what they're saying.


----------



## Neal (Dec 20, 2011)

DeanS said:


> I read all of HK9's post...and there is no doubt that it was Paul. He set a great standard on his site, but that doesn't restrain him from spewing up all over this site! That's the last I'll say about that.



You are wrong that it is Paul. However, I do not know the extent of the influence he had on the actual writer, my guess would be that he was well involved, but I know both parties are two separate people.


----------



## ascott (Dec 20, 2011)

> Byerssusan and Freddy10



Oh thank goodness someone said their names...it was driving me crazy trying to remember their user names.....LOL


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Dec 20, 2011)

jaizei said:


> I don't think there was anything wrong with what HK was saying, and even agreed with some of it. But I think it was clear that there was some antagonistic intent. So it's probably best that they're gone. Though I am kinda appalled that Hector was allowed to go as far as he went. Posting someone's Facebook link isn't cool. Doesn't matter who they are, or what they're saying.



All of their information was accessible and public. They lied, Hector exposed them. He did nothing wrong.


----------



## Kristina (Dec 20, 2011)

DeanS said:


> If I'm wrong...I admit it! As of 10AM PST today, onarock, did not show as BANNED. I have not checked to see if that has changed...nor will I!



The way that Paul was banned is a bit different than what we normally do. While his user id does not contain the strike-through and isn't listed as part of the "banned" group, he is indeed unable to access the site. I know this for a fact because I questioned Josh about the same thing a long time ago


----------



## dmmj (Dec 20, 2011)

Personally I moderate and post on this forum for what is good for this forum. I don't make decisions on how another forum may view it. It's a free site you are welcome to post here and engage in the various threads. I locked the last thread down because I saw insults starting and I did not want another fiasco like the last one which should have been locked down. as for the last thread locked down, insults were more than likely starting to fly, plus I also don't like someone not being able to defend themselves. We are all adults lets try and act like adults (sorry if anyone takes offense at this).


----------



## jaizei (Dec 20, 2011)

CtTortoiseMom said:


> jaizei said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think there was anything wrong with what HK was saying, and even agreed with some of it. But I think it was clear that there was some antagonistic intent. So it's probably best that they're gone. Though I am kinda appalled that Hector was allowed to go as far as he went. Posting someone's Facebook link isn't cool. Doesn't matter who they are, or what they're saying.
> ...



So when I post your home address and phone number it'll be cool?


----------



## Kristina (Dec 20, 2011)

jaizei said:


> Posting someone's Facebook link isn't cool. Doesn't matter who they are, or what they're saying.



That person chose to put their information on the internet. I too feel that Hector did nothing wrong in posting the link. If someone does not want other to be able to access their Facebook profiles, they have the ability on Facebook to set it to private.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Dec 20, 2011)

jaizei said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> > jaizei said:
> ...



I have protected myself so that you will not be able to do that. Furthermore, I do not have a Facebook account. If you are able to post personal information about me, I assure you it is information I want you to know.


----------



## DeanS (Dec 20, 2011)

Neal said:


> DeanS said:
> 
> 
> > I read all of HK9's post...and there is no doubt that it was Paul. He set a great standard on his site, but that doesn't restrain him from spewing up all over this site! That's the last I'll say about that.
> ...



Same difference. Paul's behind it...whether he wrote it or not! Whether or not it's two different entities? Doubt it!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Dec 20, 2011)

To keep the fact's straight Hector never posted a home address or phone number.


----------



## dmmj (Dec 20, 2011)

A home address is a bigger difference than a face book profile, face book is public.


----------



## DeanS (Dec 20, 2011)

Kristina said:


> DeanS said:
> 
> 
> > If I'm wrong...I admit it! As of 10AM PST today, onarock, did not show as BANNED. I have not checked to see if that has changed...nor will I!
> ...



Fair enough!


----------



## HipsterTorts (Dec 20, 2011)

ripper7777777 said:


> ascott said:
> 
> 
> > Maaaannnn, I thought that HK was that boyfriend/girlfriend duo that jumped another member as a personal attack.....not too long ago....hmmm?
> ...




The couple from the last incident weren't members of the other forum until after they were banned from here. No one, besides the people that are also members on here, knew what had happened and weren't aware until told. So that last incident had nothing to do with "forum wars." 

The only place I've ever heard the term "forum wars" mentioned was here. 


I think there really should be some professionalism(if that makes any sense) when it comes to banning people. It should be kept between the moderators and not discussed with everyone. Also, it's kind of disgusting how some people get away with talking to others. This whole thing just seems very childish.


----------



## Neal (Dec 20, 2011)

Fair enough Dean. Your respect for me means a lot, I just hope you understand why I feel like I had to stand up for a friend.


----------



## jaizei (Dec 20, 2011)

CtTortoiseMom said:


> jaizei said:
> 
> 
> > CtTortoiseMom said:
> ...



Then you are one of the few. I haven't tried so I'll take you at your word. Most people are completely oblivious to exactly what is available online. 



dmmj said:


> A home address is a bigger difference than a face book profile, face book is public.



Home addresses are public. Publicly available information is publicly available information. The difference is the level of difficulty in acquiring it. Typing in someone's name on Facebook is just easier. 


Most forums I've been a member/mod on don't allow that type of thing. I think it's etiquette to not post any personal information about someone on a forum that they themselves haven't posted on that forum.


----------



## yagyujubei (Dec 20, 2011)

Well, they say "the road to hell is paved with good intentions". I really did not intend to start all of this. When I was reading the whole "torts aren't dogs" thread, I thought it was mildly humorous until I saw the venom leveled at Maggie and Tom. I immediately saw parallels between this thread and the troubles on here in the past. For a couple of months there, I debated whether or not this forum was for me at all. Eventhough I wasn't right in the middle of things then, it got very tiresome. Don't get me wrong, I think both Maggie and Tom are quite capable of defending themselves. But after I did some checking, and found some things that showed a connection between HK and Onarock, I thought that I should share it. It could very well be that HK acted alone, and there was no plot against TFO. I have talked to Paul in the past, and no harsh words were ever said between us. His site is very professional, and no disparaging remarks about us here are ever said. A general isn't always aware what his minions are up to though.
I was angry when my original thread was closed after only a couple of hours. It seems many people were interested in it. Jacqui, sorry I kind of cheapshotted you there. When I get censored, I get unreasonable. I wasn't aware that Paul had been banned. He's shown as an active member, and he was banned and reinstated several times in the past. Since it seems the management here would rather we not discuss such things, I will refrain from doing so in the future. Sorry to have disrupted the forum with these two threads.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 20, 2011)

As much as I'd like this whole thing to die, I'd like to say that the terms "generals" and "minions" do not relate at all to the "other forum" (the forum that shall not be named?). It's a forum about tortoises, a lot like this one. No one is over there giving orders to anyone. It's all questions, answers, and information. We'll be at Pomona and I'll probably be at the table most of the time and I would love to meet anyone that is able to make it.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 20, 2011)

Kristina said:


> I also want to say that I personally do believe that this incident had anything to do with any "forum war." I know that I can speak for the other moderators when I say that we want no bad blood between the forums. That serves no good. Innocent people that are looking for education, plain and simple, get caught up in the mix and that harms the one thing we are all here for - tortoises.


----------



## nikki0601 (Dec 20, 2011)

There are other forums? What are they called? I know of turtleforum and the one over in the UK, any otheres?


----------



## cemmons12 (Dec 20, 2011)

tyler0912 said:


> It should all be ignored.
> And everyone should let it pass.
> Smile its Xmas!


I 2nd Tylers advice! Merry Christmas my forum friends!!


----------



## yagyujubei (Dec 20, 2011)

RFUK, Shelled warriors, Tortoise info, Kingsnake, Tortoise world, Turtle times...I'm sure I missed a few. TFO is the best though.


nikki0601 said:


> There are other forums? What are they called? I know of turtleforum and the one over in the UK, any otheres?


----------



## Tony the tank (Dec 20, 2011)

jaizei said:


> I don't think there was anything wrong with what HK was saying, and even agreed with some of it. But I think it was clear that there was some antagonistic intent. So it's probably best that they're gone. Though I am kinda appalled that Hector was allowed to go as far as he went. Posting someone's Facebook link isn't cool. Doesn't matter who they are, or what they're saying.




Jaizei...I just followed the link on her signature...I did not post an address.... Because that has the ability to put her at some unnecessary risk.... I'm sorry that you were appalled at the way I handled it... But that's your opinion..not necessarily the majorities opinion....


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 20, 2011)

yagyujubei said:


> RFUK, Shelled warriors, Tortoise info, Kingsnake, Tortoise world, Turtle times...I'm sure I missed a few. TFO is the best though.
> 
> 
> nikki0601 said:
> ...



 Tortoise Society, my future forum/site, lol.....


----------



## Sammy (Dec 20, 2011)

Agree! This is the best, please don't let troublemakers ruin it. They might come back on another PC (different IP) & new user name. Now they may be laughingîŽ


----------



## lynnedit (Dec 20, 2011)

OK, enough now. Let's get back to teaching people like me about tortoises, etc.!


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 20, 2011)

lynnedit said:


> OK, enough now. Let's get back to teaching people like me about tortoises, etc.!



They have four legs, a shell, and they wrap your heart and imagination in ways you never expect them too.


----------



## lynnedit (Dec 20, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> lynnedit said:
> 
> 
> > OK, enough now. Let's get back to teaching people like me about tortoises, etc.!
> ...



Ain't it the truth, ain't it the truth......


----------



## cemmons12 (Dec 20, 2011)

I will drop it after I say my peace. If I said anything that was over the line about anyone, I am sorry. I just took offence to the very first post on the tortoises are not dogs thread. I believe its my right to raise Cooper and Ophelia anyway I see fit as long as it doesn't stress or harm them at all in anyway. So sorry if I said anything about anyone person. Have a great day all my forum friends! And thanks for always having my back Angela!!! Your my angel!


----------



## Lulu (Dec 20, 2011)

Also some eat their own poop.

Chris went and screwed up my context.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 20, 2011)

Lulu said:


> Also some eat their own poop.
> 
> Chris went and screwed up my context.





 Uh huh! 

They also get us acting like idiots on their behalf.


----------



## Sammy (Dec 20, 2011)

Tortoises = peace & harmony. Yes they are adorable, after a nasty day at work..... I feel content just by watching them eatî„†


----------



## cemmons12 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> lynnedit said:
> 
> 
> > OK, enough now. Let's get back to teaching people like me about tortoises, etc.!
> ...


I couldn't agree more Jacqui!


----------



## ascott (Dec 20, 2011)

> And thanks for always having my back Angela!!! Your my angel!



*eyes big, batting eyelashes and smiling* as always my friend, my pleasure


----------



## stells2 (Dec 21, 2011)

So you ask for one thread to be locked.... and then move onto this one to bad mouth Paul who cannot defend himself... nice one Maggie...lol




maggie3fan said:


> yagyujubei said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Maggie, It seems to me that his influence is still strong here. I was happy that I found proof of the connection, and spent quite a bit of time doing so. I think I have overestimated my usefullness to this site.
> ...


----------



## Baoh (Dec 21, 2011)

DÃ©jÃ  vu.

Nice.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh crap Kelly. You are another one who only comes here to cause trouble. I didn't say anything bad about Paul, I actually pointed out what TFO's administrator and mods did or didn't do. I would have thought you would appreciate it. 

Boah...you don't know me or probably most of the people involved in this and the passed big dust up, so please leave your ignorant comments about something you know nothing about to yourself or take them to the other forum. I'm sure your opinions would be seriously appreciated there. 

Now can we PLEASE leave all this negative stuff to the past and get back to talking about tortoises? Or make a new thread in the debate section and I would be more then glad to again defend myself there.


----------



## Baoh (Dec 21, 2011)

maggie3fan said:


> Oh crap Kelly. You are another one who only comes here to cause trouble. I didn't say anything bad about Paul, I actually pointed out what TFO's administrator and mods did or didn't do. I would have thought you would appreciate it.
> 
> Boah...you don't know me or probably most of the people involved in this and the passed big dust up, so please leave your ignorant comments about something you know nothing about to yourself or take them to the other forum. I'm sure your opinions would be seriously appreciated there.
> 
> Now can we PLEASE leave all this negative stuff to the past and get back to talking about tortoises? Or make a new thread in the debate section and I would be more then glad to again defend myself there.



The other forum? Which one? There are *many* other fora/forums. Comments? If the "past big dust up" refers to the situation with onarock, then I do know. If it is something else, then I do not. How is noticing that there have been even more locked threads in recent days an ignorant comment? I do not claim to know you, so try not to get too caught up in whatever your imagination had led you think I think when I have been completely forthcoming in all of my posts.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm not sure, but I think the "deja vu" and "Nice" were what she was referring to.


----------



## Baoh (Dec 21, 2011)

emysemys said:


> I'm not sure, but I think the "deja vu" and "Nice" were what she was referring to.



"How is noticing that there have been even more locked threads in recent days an ignorant comment?" That is what I was speaking to. It has become repetitive. During the situation where there seemed to be a lot of heated argument over leopard subspecies attributes (especially regarding size) and pyramiding, I asked, upon my return after a significant hiatus from bothering with this place, if it is "always like this" here. It seems to be the case more and more as of late, which is too bad if that ends up a sustained situation.


----------



## tyler0912 (Dec 21, 2011)

cemmons12 said:


> tyler0912 said:
> 
> 
> > It should all be ignored.
> ...



We'll keep smiles on this forum!       



stells2 said:


> So you ask for one thread to be locked.... and then move onto this one to bad mouth Paul who cannot defend himself... nice one Maggie...lol





Not trying to cause trouble hear again...but
I agree you drop in every now and again and stir things up and do a runner, 
You have often caused stress, arguments and hatred on this forum as have many others,
Your one of them people **I THINK** that type before thinking, or you just like to kick back and watch all hell break loose.
It's a kinda childish thing to do and thats coming from me! Soo i think you should keep quiet if you have nothing good or tortoise relevant to say.
Iknow im no angel on this forum and has caused trouble here, I also know MANY people on this forum do not like/get along with me or my personality,
And ....well that's not my fault and they have there own mind and can think what they want tp be perfectly honest.....
But i have now learnt to keep quiet, and not cause the stress on others who do not need it...
I TRY my best to keep tortoise relevant on here except ''Pretend Chat'' I tend to have a kick back and just blabble non-sense for as long as people listen! 
But this is an exception i think i needed to jump in here as I/We have not got on aswell as hoped, And i am glad that i am not the only-one who believes that you are....who/what you are! ( No offence )(!!!) Now merry Xmas Enjoy the holidays and smile  



Soo i think the mods (Jacqui) Dont the right thing in what she done, if she had not done it someone elso would of wanted to or would of have to close it.
But this time it was jacqui soo, Whoever badmouthed jacqui or done whatever they did/said to jacqui should jump off there high horse and stop looking down there nose to people like they are a piece of poop.
It is a tortoise forum and yes have a rant i do it often, but don't let a rant turn into a disagreement to an argument...TO THIS! 


Rant over have a merry christmas all and a happy new year!


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 21, 2011)

Baoh said:


> . It has become repetitive. During the situation where there seemed to be a lot of heated argument over leopard subspecies attributes (especially regarding size) and pyramiding, I asked, upon my return after a significant hiatus from bothering with this place, if it is "always like this" here. It seems to be the case more and more as of late, which is too bad if that ends up a sustained situation.



I happen to agree with you on this.



Once more, I am asking for us to all take a break from this negative talk and running in circles biting our own behinds. Let's all go with the theme in so many religions and cultures at this time of year and just stop. Let us take just from now until New Years to be nice to each other. To treat each other how we want to be treated or would want our children to be treated. Stop and think why your here and what are you wanting from this place. I hope the joy of keeping this marvelous and yet mysterious tortoises and helping others to do so, is the main reason your here. Not to stretch your muscles having mental debates and lowering ourselves (and this forum) with name calling and just plain nastiness.

I know it's too much to ask each of you to reach out via PMs and try to get to know the personal side of the person in here whom you most dislike or have issues with. I think, if we got to know each other better, we might come closer to understanding each other and may be more importantly to understand how each of us writes. Sometimes just learning the writing style, will lead you to see past what your reading, to what the other person is really trying to say.

Even if you can't do that, can we just have a small truce until January 1st?


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 21, 2011)

Baoh said:


> I asked, upon my return after a significant hiatus from bothering with this place, if it is "always like this" here. It seems to be the case more and more as of late, which is too bad if that ends up a sustained situation.



It really IS too bad. We coast along nicely for weeks at a time, then someone takes something that is said the wrong way and wham! They come out of the woodwork to all jump on the band wagon. And if the mods start closing threads or moderating posts, then we're accused of playing favorites. 

Let's all get into the spirit of the season, like Jacqui has suggested.

Peace on earth (and here in the Forum) and good will towards man.


----------



## terryo (Dec 21, 2011)

> Not trying to cause trouble hear again...but
> I agree you drop in every now and again and stir things up and do a runner,
> You have often caused stress, arguments and hatred on this forum as have many others,
> Your one of them people **I THINK** that type before thinking, or you just like to kick back and watch all hell break loose.
> ...



Sorry Maggie...please don't be mad at me, but....I have to.
I try not to post on any of these nonsense threads, but, Tyler, are you talking about Maggie? If you're not, I apologize to you, but if you are....Maggie only drops in when she is feeling well, which is not too often. Things are already started and well along, before she chimes in. When she does post, it's mostly to give advice...good and well experienced advice. I keep reading over posts to find out why she gets bashed...like you just did..sorry....and I don't know why. Remember..when you read something, it rarely comes out the same way as when a person speaks and you hear it. Also, she is entitled to her opinion, just like everyone else is. There are a few people here who do exactly as you say....stir things up, and then do a runner", but Maggie isn't one of them. Go back, and read all her posts from when this forum started, and you will see how many people she has helped, and rarely gets credit for. You know I like you Tyler, and don't mean to be rude, but I just can't believe that no one sticks up for Maggie, and how misunderstood she is. That's about all I have to say on this thread.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Dec 21, 2011)

terryo said:


> Not trying to cause trouble hear again...but
> I agree you drop in every now and again and stir things up and do a runner,
> You have often caused stress, arguments and hatred on this forum as have many others,
> Your one of them people **I THINK** that type before thinking, or you just like to kick back and watch all hell break loose.
> ...



I believe Tyler was talking about Stells. I really hope I am not wrong!


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 21, 2011)

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I believe Tyler was talking about Stells. I really hope I am not wrong!



That was my belief, too.


----------



## ripper7777777 (Dec 21, 2011)

Wow, been busy here, let me start by saying I'm sorry for throwing out the generic term Forum Wars, I've actually only seen one forum war that involved the staff and admins, most are created by childish people acting out for whatever reason, as an admin of other forums it can be a real headache to get blamed for actions of people you have no real control over, so again sorry, I did not mean to imply anything about anyone, nor stir the pot any.


There is obviously issues here that predate me, so I will simply stay out the way and let those parties work things out.

Again just wanted to apologize for the broad generic term forum wars.


----------



## terryo (Dec 21, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> > I believe Tyler was talking about Stells. I really hope I am not wrong!
> ...



If that is the case, I am extremely sorry for misunderstanding Tyler. Please forgive me. But I'm glad I spoke up about Maggie ayway.


----------



## tyler0912 (Dec 22, 2011)

terryo said:


> > Not trying to cause trouble hear again...but
> > I agree you drop in every now and again and stir things up and do a runner,
> > You have often caused stress, arguments and hatred on this forum as have many others,
> > Your one of them people **I THINK** that type before thinking, or you just like to kick back and watch all hell break loose.
> ...



Soo sorry, It was aimed at stells, 
I love maggie she is soo nice, and i enjoy talking to her!
I would not badmouth maggie in anyway! :
Sorry you read it the wrong way terry  



terryo said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > CtTortoiseMom said:
> ...



No problem! 
And im glad you did too!


----------



## stells2 (Dec 22, 2011)

Oh its you again... Hi... finished playing with your train set have you...

You like to stir things up abit too don't you... all the name dropping and badmouthing of "other forums" that you do... 

Very judgemental too aren't you... you don't know what is behind this... so go read cat in the hat or something and stop following me around this forum.... its kinda creepy ya know... 



tyler0912 said:


> cemmons12 said:
> 
> 
> > tyler0912 said:
> ...


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 22, 2011)

Kelly and the rest, you have all been asked to stop this unbecoming and unproductive childish behavior. Take this as an official Mod notice, that it needs to stop and stop now in this thread and in the entire forum. Thank you.


----------



## tyler0912 (Dec 22, 2011)

stells2 said:


> Oh its you again... Hi... finished playing with your train set have you...
> 
> You like to stir things up abit too don't you... all the name dropping and badmouthing of "other forums" that you do...
> 
> ...



Cat in the hat....never read it...but watched it
Don't get excited i have a life following you round on the forum is not it,
Im not a sad lo-life and if you dont mind im going to play with my trainset! XD
Thankyou!  

P.S- You figured me out...i do like to stir abit!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 22, 2011)

Just to add to what has already been said, Kelly: you don't act like this over on the UK forum that you are a moderator on, why do you come here and act in this manner?

I think I'm through messing around with all of you trouble-makers. This thread is now locked and the next thing I see that I don't like (yes, I'm putting on my dictator's hat) is going to be deleted. If you're looking to be banned, keep it up...I'm in the mood for it.


----------

